# Ladies only - Fahrtechnikseminar gesucht



## killerpellet (11. November 2010)

Ich würde gerne meiner Frau zu Weihnachten ein Ladys Only Technik Trainings Camp schenken.

Meine Frau ist eine gute Fahrerin (z.B. Altissimo von Arco aus = 2400 Höhenmeter) aber wenn es bergab geht steht sie halt immer mal wieder an. 

Trail so im Bereich Trailskala 1-2 sind kein Problem wenn aber Stellen so ab 2 kommen steigt sie immer mal wieder ab und schiebt. Zu letzt geschehen am Kolern bei Bozen wo sie fast alles bergabgeschoben hat.

Wir wohnen in München und ich würde, wie bereits gesagt, ihr gerne ein Trainingslager - ohne mich - schenken, wo sie ihr Fahrkönnen ausbauen kann.

Wer von euch hat denn einen Tipp, welche Bike Schule so etwas anbietet, bzw. daran teilgenommen und kann eine empfehlen.

DANKE!!!


----------



## Votec Tox (11. November 2010)

Anfangs hilft Dir vielleicht der extra Fred über spezielle Fahrtechnikkurse für Frauen, welcher hier oben im LO angepinnt ist. Da äußern sich auch Teilnehmerinnen.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killerpellet (11. November 2010)

Den habe ich auch schon durchgeforstet und bin auf 3 - 4 Bikeschulen in der naeheren Umgebung gestossen.

-) http://www.trailgaemsen.de
-) http://www.bikeacademy.at
-) http://www.trailxperience.com
-) http://mtb-fahrtechniktraining.de

Deshalb wuerde ich mich ueber ein Feedback ueber diese besonders interessieren.

Meine Frau faehrt leidenschaftlich gern MTB und ich wuerde mich freuen, wenn es ihr auf den Trails besser gehen wuerde!


----------



## elbaner (21. Dezember 2010)

Kompetente Adresse www.emotionsports.de
Schau dir die Referenzen und Tätigkeitsfelder von Axel an (z. B. DAV-Bundeslehrteam), dann weißt du, dass du hier gut aufgehoben bist. Habe selber ein individuelles FT-Training bei ihm gemacht und da haben sich trotz sehr guter Technik die Grenzen bei mir nochmal verschoben.
Ebenfalls super www.bergfuehlung.de, allerdings nicht so nahe bei euch. Machen aber FT auf Tour am Tegernsee.


----------



## das waldhuhn (23. Dezember 2010)

@Killerpellet: Deine Frau kann auch mal bei www.girlsridetoo.de vorbeischauen, da sind ziemlich viele Fahrtechnik-Kursanbieter für Frauen aufgelistet. 

Vielleicht liegts ja auch nicht an der Technik sondern an irgendwelchen Blockaden, dann wär ein Tag mit der Petra Müssig auch super. http://www.girlsridetoo.de/index.php?id=18#c564

Grüßle!
das waldhuhn


----------



## das waldhuhn (23. Dezember 2010)

Achso ja, bei Trailexperience war ich schon, die sind wirklich gut, also der Tobi jedenfalls, bei dem hab ich nen Kurs mitgemacht. Sehr gut die einzelnen Lern-Teile aufgebaut, super durchdacht, effizient, super Stimmung trotz turbomiesen Wetters. Kann ich auch empfehlen.


----------



## KonaMooseman (23. Dezember 2010)

Petra Müssig ist ein gutes Stichwort.

schau mal hier vorbei...

http://www.sport-im-kopf.de/


----------



## MTBikerin (1. Januar 2011)

Ich kann auf alle Fälle die Trailgämsen empfehlen. Die haben auch ne spezielle girlsonly-Seite: http://www.trailgaemsen.de/girlsonly/
Bei denen habe ich letztes Jahr das Hüttencamp gemacht - super aufgebauter Fahrtechnikkurs, nette Guides die gut vermitteln konnten, super Location, nur das Wetter war nicht so toll - ansonsten hat alles gepasst!


----------



## killerpellet (1. Januar 2011)

Ist zwar kein Frauen-Camp aber habe sie mal bei der MTB-Akademy angemeldet. Passt ganz gut, denn 2-mal unter der Woche und ein Samstagstermin geben ihr etwas Zeit das Erlernte etwas zu verdauen.

Wenn es ihr gefallen hat, vielleicht noch ein "Trailgemsen-Camp" als Nachschlag.


----------



## JarJarBings (1. Januar 2011)

MTBikerin schrieb:


> Ich kann auf alle Fälle die Trailgämsen empfehlen. Die haben auch ne spezielle girlsonly-Seite: http://www.trailgaemsen.de/girlsonly/
> Bei denen habe ich letztes Jahr das Hüttencamp gemacht - super aufgebauter Fahrtechnikkurs, nette Guides die gut vermitteln konnten, super Location, nur das Wetter war nicht so toll - ansonsten hat alles gepasst!


  "das wetter war nicht so toll" ist definitiv diplomatisch formuliert.


----------

